# Son Sleeping in My Bed a Probelm??



## rep (Jun 11, 2012)

My wife of 17 years left 2.5 years ago and we have joint custody of my son (8). He sleeps in my bed 50% of the time and my girlfriend says its disgusting. My son and I love to read books and talk about our day and we fall asleep. I feel if things were different, then he would be in his bed, but there not. Im conflicted bc I want whats best for my. Anyone have any thoughts??


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Do what works for you and your son.
Your girlfriend has issues. But you should probably find a place to have relations with her other than your bed. It's probably the association of your son sleeping there too that's bugging her.

Assuming girlfriend shares bed with you only when son is not with you. Maybe get a pull-out sofa for the two of you, you and your GF for when she is there, temporary until your son grows up a bit and wants to have his own place to sleep.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

The girlfriend does not live with you right? So it's not her bed as well?

The way you describe it, there is nothing wrong with you son and you falling asleep on the same bed.

What would be a problem is if he got to where he refused to sleep anywhere else when he was with you.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Your GF has some issues if she thinks it is "disgusting'. Does she have any kids of her own? 

My youngest slept with me for a year after her dad and I split, she still does if she is sick or has a bad dream.


----------



## inarut (Feb 9, 2013)

There is nothing disgusting about it. I'm sure it brings/brought you and your son a feeling of closeness you both needed especially when you first split with your wife. Its sweet. My boys did the same with their dad. That said, it has been 2.5 years and he is 8. Its time to start moving him out of your bed. This is best for both of you.You can still share that time together just end it in your own beds. Explain to him that he is becoming a big boy now and big boys sleep in their own beds. Tell him about other things big boys get to do (things he would really like to do) that he can't until he sleeps in his own bed. You don't have to rush him (or you) but get the process started.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## whitehawk (Aug 14, 2012)

Yeah I go with homemaker.


----------



## dusty4 (May 8, 2013)

rep said:


> My wife of 17 years left 2.5 years ago and we have joint custody of my son (8). He sleeps in my bed 50% of the time and my girlfriend says its disgusting. My son and I love to read books and talk about our day and we fall asleep. I feel if things were different, then he would be in his bed, but there not. Im conflicted bc I want whats best for my. Anyone have any thoughts??


I'd say you might want to consider a different girlfriend. Funny you should mention this, my son slept with me once in a while until he was about 8. Same situation as you, we'd be doing something like playing a game, watching TV and just fell asleep. And actually, because I'm the every other weekend dad, I missed being with him and we were just spending time together.

You are his dad, nothing "disgusting" about it at all. I saw signs in one of my gf's just like this. She was very critical of the time I spent with my kids and always tried to tell me what to do. That had to stop.

So unless you think this situation with your gf isn't as bad, I think you are not going to like the direction things are going with your current gf.

Now if this continued over the next couple years, then I'd say its time to get him in his own bed. But right now, he is just 8 and for her to say that is throwing up red flags to me.


----------

